

Show HN: BestBooks100.com - seymores

Hi,<p>Just thought I want to put this beta site out for public review. It's a prototype of a cms/bookstore engine I am working on using google app engine.<p>The total work so far is clocked at about 7.5 hours -- using Gaelyk is really productive if you know Grails.<p>Comments and insights will be appreciated.
http://www.bestbooks100.com
======
seymores
Direct link: <http://www.bestbooks100.com>

------
dorian-graph
I'd love it if there was more space below the title image. :P Otherwise, it
looks okay. 2 small things that came to mind is the hover effect on the book
images and the possibility of having a small blurb in the hover box for each
book?

~~~
seymores
hmm, you should see a popup with description when you hover.

------
eliot_sykes
One thing with top x lists is they can suffer from not showing good older
titles in favour of recent more hyped titles. Wonder if there is a way to
account for this? So it is a more of an all time top x list?

------
riffmaster
nice ! is there a way for visitors to vote on their favorite books & you order
books based on that ?

maybe even add a few if you missed out something ??

------
revorad
That's a really nice and simple idea. You could turn it into a game, where
people vote by bumping their favourite books against others.

------
smokestack
Sorry, I feel like I'm missing something. It's pretty, but is this only
Amazon.com's business category sorted by "Bestselling"?

~~~
seymores
Thanks for the time, ya time being, just a prototype to display amazon best
selling books.

------
ScottWhigham
I see a blank wooden background in FF6 and Chrome 13.

~~~
seymores
Adblock -- I love learning new shits everyday. :-)

------
theitgirl
the pop-up that shows up when you hover on image is not updating..it keeps
showing info of the first book i hovered over.

------
sek
Who has the time to read all that stuff?

------
rorrr
The images are set to

    
    
        width="1" height="1" 
    

So they are not showing up.

Also I don't see a point to that project. I can just go to amazon and sort the
business books by user reviews:

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=sr_nr_n_0?rh=n%3A283155%...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=sr_nr_n_0?rh=n%3A283155%2Ck%3Abusiness%2Cn%3A%211000%2Cn%3A3&bbn=1000&keywords=business&ie=UTF8&qid=1316336584&rnid=1000#/ref=sr_st?qid=1316336605&rh=n%3A283155%2Cn%3A!1000%2Cn%3A3&sort=reviewrank_authority)

~~~
seymores
I got the same problem too, it's caused by your AdBlock. It's just a prototype
for a cms for bookstore, so ya, it'd be useless for amazon power users. :-)

